# Erfahrungen ASUS ROG PG278QR 27 Zoll 165 HZ TNT G Sync,  3d vision  2



## Speedwood (17. Januar 2017)

Array


Nachfolger vom PG278Q

Gegenüberstellung der Modelle :


PG278Q
PG278QR



Überblick der Änderungen zum alten Model

165 HZ 
HDMI 1.4 port 
HDCP support 
Audio out Klinke 3,5 mm

 Ultra Low Blue
Flicker-Free



Quelle:

Vergleich zwischen: 27" Asus RoG Swift PG278Q, 27" Asus RoG Swift PG278QR

Asus:

ROG SWIFT PG278QR | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Januar 2017)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was da groß geändert wurde und den Aufpreis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Speedwood (18. Januar 2017)

TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was da groß geändert wurde und den Aufpreis gerechtfertigt.



Array€ 699,--

Array€ 680,54 -30€  Cashback

Also die Version ist doch günstiger....

Ich hoffe das meiner morgen kommt bzw ich ihn abholen kann...


----------



## Speedwood (20. Januar 2017)

So das gute Stück ist angekommen und auf den ersten Blick alles tuti, kein Pixel Fehler, keine Gehäuse macken, sauber verarbeitet. 
Das ding hat auf jeden Fall einen WOW effekt wenn mann von einem alten Samsung 120 Hz 22 zoll kommt. Das Bild echt echt gut, wobei es natürlich noch mal angepasst werden musst ( helligkeit).
Schwarzwerte sind super, clouding so gut wie nicht vorhanden ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden, mal gucken wie es sich noch entwickelt


----------



## Emani (20. Januar 2017)

Speedwood schrieb:


> So das gute Stück ist angekommen und auf den ersten Blick alles tuti, kein Pixel Fehler, keine Gehäuse macken, sauber verarbeitet.
> Das ding hat auf jeden Fall einen WOW effekt wenn mann von einem alten Samsung 120 Hz 22 zoll kommt. Das Bild echt echt gut, wobei es natürlich noch mal angepasst werden musst ( helligkeit).
> Scharzwerte sind super, clouding so gut wie nicht vorhanden ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden, mal gucken wie es sich noch entwickelt



Dann hofe ich mal auf weitere Berichterstattungen. Wollte meinen Dell S2716DG verkaufen und mir dann auch den Asus kaufen.


----------



## Speedwood (22. Januar 2017)

So nach dem ich am Wochenende jetzt genung  Zeit hatte zum testen muss ich sagen geiles Gerät. 
Bin froh das ich nicht den Dell genommen habe.  Bei mir läuft er Tip top Im Nachbarforum gibst auch ein paar Berichte   *Klick*


----------

